# Bill 176 to end pipe tobaccos/cigars in Ontario, Canada



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Ontario Pipe Smokers - BILL 176 Attacks Pipe Tobacco :: Tobacco Legislation :: Pipe Smokers Forums

I came across this totally by accident. It is indeed a valid bill and has already carried through the first reading in parliament.

Read the thread in the above link, but basically the bill will make all aromatic pipe tobacco, and all flavored cigars ILLEGAL FOR SALE in Ontario. If they pass it, you can bet that they'll pick another type of tobacco to illegalize (then another then another... take it away bit by bit so nobody complains much). Like the frog in a pot of water that very slowly reaches boiling and won't jump out.

In that link above are other links listed with the email address of your MP and MPP. I sent the email that someone else in that thread did, although I modified it.

If you live in Canada PLEASE find the email of your MP and MPP and send them this msg :
-------------------------------
I recently became aware of Canadian Legislation which, if passed, will represent a significant disruption in one of my favorite past times ­ smoking my tobacco pipe.

I would like you to know that I am a person who votes, pays taxes and obeys the laws of our country. I smoke my pipe as a consenting adult and I don't appreciate government involvement in something I feel I have the right to do.

In a bill currently before Ontario Provincial Parliament there are restrictions being applied to flavored tobacco which could directly affect the availability of pipe tobacco across the country. The bill grants only 3 flavoring agents to be acceptable, all of which are Menthol ­ an ingredient only found in cigarettes.

I request your assistance in dismantling this bill and ending further action on flavored tobacco across Canada. For more information please research the following:

Bill 176 - An Act to amend the Smoke-Free Ontario Act in respect of certain tobacco products.

Thank you.

- name (city)


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

so if you read the fine print it doesn't mention internet sales. it says only in ILLEGAL FOR SALE in Ontario. It's not that bad. The nearest tobacconist for me is almost 2 hours away and the local one doesn't even know what pipe tobacco is but can sell cigars like crazy. 

I understand this can lead to more crackdowns but remember, the internet is your friend!


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

I understand this can lead to more crackdowns but remember, the internet is your friend![/QUOTE]

Heck yeah it's your friend. That's how I get my supply of absinthe :cf


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

No shortage of bad news when it comes to smoking laws. The good ol' days are gone forever.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> so if you read the fine print it doesn't mention internet sales. it says only in ILLEGAL FOR SALE in Ontario. It's not that bad. The nearest tobacconist for me is almost 2 hours away and the local one doesn't even know what pipe tobacco is but can sell cigars like crazy.
> 
> I understand this can lead to more crackdowns but remember, the internet is your friend!


The reason it didn't mention internet sales is that existing laws in place make it illegal to ship tobacco from province to province and any tobacco coming in from another country is subject to customs and duty. Whether the federal customs inspectors will enforce a provincial ordinance or not I'm not sure.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

This is a good heads-up thread. I'm going to move it to tobacco legislation, so hopefully the stogie crowd will see it and act on it too. I'm going to leave a good, long re-direct for it here as well. Also, edited to include "cigars".

:thumb:


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

ruralhipster said:


> The reason it didn't mention internet sales is that existing laws in place make it illegal to ship tobacco from province to province and any tobacco coming in from another country is subject to customs and duty. Whether the federal customs inspectors will enforce a provincial ordinance or not I'm not sure.


And even if it *is* legal to buy it from outside the country, import it, pay outrageous customs/import/tobacco taxes on it... you can sure bet it soon will NOT be legal to do so.

Like I said, they take away things bit by bit so nobody gets REAL upset at any one time.

.. and for those who posted the [basically] "who cares about B&M shops, I buy online" ... well once all the b&m shops can't sell anymore, and there's no new smokers to oppose future tobacco laws, tobacco will be gone COMPLETELY soon enough. ALL tobacco.

You remove those b&m's and you take out a LOT of support of the leaf.

Today it's illegalizing flavoured pipe tobacco and cigars, tomorrow it's the sale of tobacco with more than 'x' units of nicotine in it, then it's something else. Sooner or later it's all gone and we're left scratching our heads thinking "how the hell did THAT happen??"


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Question, how much of the tobacco industry is pipes/cigars and how is cigarettes (dollar-wise)? I think it'll be next to impossible to ever eliminate tobacco even with sky high taxes; however, in their futility the anti-tobacco people have resorted to hurting the group of tobacco users that <arguably> are the "safest".


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

CBR said:


> Question, how much of the tobacco industry is pipes/cigars and how is cigarettes (dollar-wise)? I think it'll be next to impossible to ever eliminate tobacco even with sky high taxes; however, in their futility the anti-tobacco people have resorted to hurting the group of tobacco users that <arguably> are the "safest".


I originally believed that no govt would illegalize tobacco because it's such a cash cow for them with tax income. And going after flavored tobacco, which makes up such a small % of sales compared to cigarettes, really makes no sense.

But illegalizing the sale of something in one country will just mean it'll continue to be used, but illegally. And they're not making it illegal to smoke, just to sell. Meaning harder to get.

Maybe the govt truly is interested in dictating our health to us and willing to give up all the billions in tax money it gets from tobacco, in order to have fewer smokers. But going after non-inhaled tobacco before they go after cigarettes simply makes no sense, when cigarette smoking has been proven to be many times more harmful than pipe/cigar smoking.

Then again, like I said before... if they went after something MUCh more popular (cigarettes) there'd be too huge a backlash. They're taking away the smaller stuff bit by bit. Sneaky sneaky sneaky.


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

wow... this is just another example of how Canada is such a babysitter state... the gov't figures we can make our own, educated, free-will choices so they MAKE us "choose".


----------

